# Cast Performance Bullets .357 cal weight 187 grain FNGC



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Sometimes I get a head of myself and order something without doing the proper research on it.

Just got in a box of Cast Performance Bullets from Midway ( Solid Copper Base , 3 rings gas checks , and hard as thunder Heat treated lead bullet )

Been all over the reloading pages and manuals and NO 187 grain reloading data...closest I get is Bullseye at 180 low start 5.3 and max 6.0

W231 5.3 start to 5.5 max

I like Bullseye , use it a lot in .38 , 40 S&W , .45 acp , .45 Colt ( Long Colt )

Now I want to use it in a Lever Action Rifle and a Ruger Super Blackhawk

Anybody ever load this Cast Performance Bullet Company 187 gr FNGC in a .357 magnum ?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have the old Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook. The heaviest bullet they list is a 168 gr made of Linotype.

With heavy bullets I would recommend staying away from fast burning powders like bullseye. Especially in long barrels. Elmer Keith's old standby for heavy bullets was 2400 powder. The 168 gr load for that ranges from 11 gr to 15 gr. A new powder H110 gives a little more velocity. 
Many people think that Unique is a dirty powder, but for mid range accurate loads I still shoot a lot of it.

The 45th addition of the Lyman Reloading Handbook lists a 195 gr cast bullet of number two alloy. That gives a brinell hardness of around 18 I think. They do have a bullseye load, but it is very slow aat 720 fps. Unique ranges from 710 fps to 942fps. 2400 ranges from 877 to 1018 fps. I would think any of those loads would be safe for a 8 gr lighter bullet. The most accurate powder they list as Unique, and at a velocity of 942 fps.

See if you can find Lyman data on the net.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Cast Performance usually includes data for a performance tested, safe load with their bullets. If this is not the case, I suggest you contact them on the web. I'm quite sure they can at least get you started safely.
Burl


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

I've sent Cast Performance two emails...one from the website and one direct.

Two weeks later no reply


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Cast Performance gives the following loads for the 187gr. WFNGC.

AA9 = 10.1gr. (min) 11.2gr. (max)

H110 = 12.5gr. (min) 13.5gr. (max)

They supply no other data such as fps or fpe


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks

Now I have a starting place

really appreciate it .


----------

